# Goodbye



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

When you run off Bill Hal, you run off me also.

Have a blast.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

this saddens me too. I hope all this can be worked out and everyone return. I am bummed out!


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

alpink said:


> this saddens me too. I hope all this can be worked out and everyone return. I am bummed out!


Wha' Da' ?????????????????????????/////

Bubba 123


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

holy carp!!!!!!!


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

*pump the brakes first*

hi smalltime as of this morning i,m just starting to get the jist of all the discontent here on the HT. please reconsider your plan of exiting ht. give it a little bit more thought n pump the brakes. i,m hoping our bro bill h will do the same. i spect it,s the heat that has most of us a lil on edge. your contributions are a big reason why most of us log on and post here. same with bills great postings. but if you really feel ya gotta check out you n bill will be missed greatly. just give it a lil more thought. i guess thats all i have to say... but i am saddened.


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

joegri said:


> hi smalltime as of this morning i,m just starting to get the jist of all the discontent here on the HT. please reconsider your plan of exiting ht. give it a little bit more thought n pump the brakes. i,m hoping our bro bill h will do the same. i spect it,s the heat that has most of us a lil on edge. your contributions are a big reason why most of us log on and post here. same with bills great postings. but if you really feel ya gotta check out you n bill will be missed greatly. just give it a lil more thought. i guess thats all i have to say... but i am saddened.


well said!


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

*This isnt fun anymore......*

*All the recent drama here has taken alot of the *fun* out of posting here anymore. 

Everyone needs to keep in mind that these are nothing more than TOY CARS that we all enjoy!

It is not the heat thats causing any of this drama, I feel some are taking these little TOY CARS way too seriously. I have gotten some very nasty emails from guys *across the pond* myself. I read them, laughed at them and deleted them.

Personally I dont build anything for the approval of others, I build what I like. If others happen to like them, then thats good, if not, tough cookies I didnt build it for them anyway.

This used to be a really fun place where almost everyone got along, sadly not so anymore. There are many other slot car boards where this *drama* is not only allowed, but encouraged! I thought and hoped that this one wouldnt become like the others. 

Hopefully, management can check on IP addresses, do the right thing and find out if the *phantom* accounts are real or a *phantom* to hide behind. Most posters here refuse to even sign their posts with their real name.


Larry Lype


*


----------



## Chop1965 (Mar 27, 2012)

Happy to use my real name is that was the policy, but is that really necessary? Could it not make the basic problem with forums, that too many users respond to the poster rather than their current post, worse?

Which 'across-the-pond''ers were nasty to you? I email with most regularly, and all but two are good eggs.


----------



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

Chop-
Since you won't use your real name and you let everyone guess at who you are then you are a large part of the problem. I am not part of the arguments of the past. I just want things to get back to normal. You seem to have fun in fueling the fire and it seems that you are at the center of it. The solution is simple.


----------



## Chop1965 (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm not part of the arguments of the past either,and as using real names could just makes things worse Id only do so if we had to.

I will say, again, I am not Deane. I think a lot of the things going on lately, pulling threads that many enjoy and leaving HT and so on, are based not on post content but on an assumption about who I am. I do wish people would respond to a post not the poster and their previous form, but what can I do about it?

The mods know the truth, my friends know the truth, if others want to believe something else what can I do about it?


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Lype Motorsport said:


> *All the recent drama here has taken alot of the *fun* out of posting here anymore.
> 
> Everyone needs to keep in mind that these are nothing more than TOY CARS that we all enjoy!
> 
> ...


Ditto ........

Pete Perry


----------



## tasman (Feb 17, 2007)

Chop1965 said:


> I do wish people would respond to a post not the poster and their previous form, but what can I do about it?
> 
> The mods know the truth, my friends know the truth, if others want to believe something else what can I do about it?


End the speculation and state who you are.

For the record my name is Thomas A. Smith (tasman) and I am from Perrysburg, OH.


----------



## Chop1965 (Mar 27, 2012)

Not under duress, not unless the mods say we must.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm sorry Larry, but I'm frustrated with the management of this board. Consider the fact that many here, excluding myself *PAY* to support this board. I believe that it should be their job to check on these "newbies" and verify it isn't a banned Member. It appears to be occurring all too frequently lately and ruining the experience of the long time Hobby Talkers. I haven't purchased a membership because Money is very tight. I'd love to support the board because I enjoy all the great information and entertaining posts that I find here. However, that being said the recent deluge of negative comments and irresponsible posters shows me this site needs to get it's act together. I'm ready to walk because of it, but I'd rather not.

I think we as members need to work on our attitudes, but I also think that warnings and the like should be done in Private, not in Public.

:thumbsup:


----------



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

Chop1965 said:


> I will say, again, I am not Deane. I think a lot of the things going on lately, pulling threads that many enjoy and leaving HT and so on, are based not on post content but on an assumption about who I am. I do wish people would respond to a post not the poster and their previous form, but what can I do about it?
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> You could always just state your name. That should end it unless there is another problem we are unaware of. But you seem to enjoy causing problems and are having a great time f'ing up everyone elses enjoyment of this board. You are the only one that could end this but you refuse. Why?


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

tasman said:


> End the speculation and state who you are.
> 
> For the record my name is Thomas A. Smith (tasman) and I am from Perrysburg, OH.


Hey TAS..
"MY" kind-a Town... LOL :thumbsup:

Pete Perry
Jackson, TN.


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Jim Sgrig.......I build pancake motors!!


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Well I have been on HT for a few years looking and posting a thing or two.. I have talked with some great people that I have made friends with.. Made some great deals and got some awesome help when needed it. Most of you know my name Johnny Davis aka Hittman101.. You have talked to my wife on here Rcgirl aka Barbara or Barb and most of you know my daughters name and even sent her stuff time from time. Heck even some of you have sent are dog Gus treats.. HT in ways a big family that has its problems.. Lets just enjoy the Hobby and have fun look at customs, chatting and helping each other out..


----------



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

Rob Rose
Huntsville Al.
AKA Oddrods
AKA Mongrel Racing


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*name*

im darrell swisher in in indiana usa crown point . so chop just but your real name up so we know if u r who u say u r. not a menber that has been banned.


----------



## kcl (Dec 27, 2009)

*I Aint Afraid*

Kevin Luckenbill
Essex Maryland
AKA kcl
I build off the wall stuff


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

At this point guys it don't matter, if he gives a name it will be a lie.

He could just come out and say "Hey, my names Richard Whiskey".

Would anyone believe him?


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

plymouth...what did you put in my thread stating bills thread is now a sticky..the thread that needed no responce?that got closed....????


----------



## kcl (Dec 27, 2009)

You make a valid point, maybe with some honesty
Bill will come back


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Another Marylander,

Dave Street
Westminster,Maryland

Bark bark woof woof bark, what's that Lassie, Bark bark woof woof bark! Bill's lost? Bark woof. We need to go find him.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Seriously, fellas. An attempt at the voice of reason here.

You can't win at this game. But he can, and he will. A whole bunch of principles tied up with the First Amendment and Internet privacy and stuff say so.

And not that anyone asked my opinion, but I gotta say I agree with those principles myself. Never been a big fan of witch hunts, mob lynchings, or anything in general involving pitchforks and torches. Especially when the issue is about something as minor as a tendency to be a smartass.

There is, however, a much easier and more effective way to deal with the whole thing, and it's been here all along if you choose to use it:










Nobody gets offended, nobody gets banned, life is good...

--rick


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Ain't Skeerd*

Backing Brother Bill and al the rest of the family here.
Ya gotta back yer family!


Paul Shoemaker
Speed Inc and Woodrum Ridge Raceway
Liberty, KY


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

As Hank has already said in another thread, provide proof to the Administrators and/or Mods that chop and Deane are one and the same. Otherwise, you're only Trolling with your accusational posts. 

This stays off the forums or I'm thinking that some 7 Day Bans are in order.


----------



## Revo (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey guys, I spoke with Chop and I believe we have an understanding of what is accepted here. I ask everyone to treat each other with respect and enjoy this forum for what it is intended to be used for. Discussing a topic/hobby you enjoy. Thanks.


----------

